# Flux



## Shimmer (May 20, 2011)

A couple of questions regarding flux.

1) Is it actually required during the knife making process? If so, what is its purpose/functionality?

2) Aside from Borax, which products were traditionally used for the flux process?


----------



## SpikeC (May 20, 2011)

It depends. Which process?


----------



## Shimmer (May 20, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> It depends. Which process?


 
What do you mean exactly?


----------



## Antoine M. (May 21, 2011)

Hello,

Borax is used mainly for forge welding, sometimes brazing. It cleans the metal of oxides and creates a barrier for the oxygen to avoid the formation of oxides.
Traditional fluxes includes ashes ( rice straw for the japanese, fern, ect.) powdered glass and some sands.
But borax is more convinient and easy to use I think.

Antoine


----------

